# Just bought this 1898 Rambler!



## andybee75 (Aug 17, 2019)

Found this one i Sweden, where i live. Seems to be original, although the single tube rims is puzzling, should it be G&J clinchers or is it possible to be original on export versions? Can anyone confirm if it's original hubs? Was such a nice feeling to find the tag in the saddle post tube!


----------



## stezell (Aug 17, 2019)

Very cool tall boy!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 17, 2019)

Great score!


----------



## locomotion (Aug 17, 2019)

Great bike. I will buy if you want to sell. PM me.
Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 17, 2019)

Great find!  Congrats, I'd be very interested should you decide to sell or wish to trade for a different bike.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 17, 2019)

Does the 26" on the tag refer to the wheel size, or frame size . Either way, looks like I don't have the inseam to ride that. I like that they give the rider a peg to (presumably) assist with mounting. Beautiful machine!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 17, 2019)

Model 26


----------



## andybee75 (Aug 18, 2019)

It's a model 24. 26 probably means frame size.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 18, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Model 26



It says model 24 on head badge.  The tag says 24-26".   (Model # - Frame size).  I love the lugs on the frame! As for the hubs... Not sure.  I'll compare to my model 14.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 18, 2019)

Here's a small pic of the Model 24 from my archives:

Compare and enjoy ..


----------



## catfish (Aug 18, 2019)

WOW !!! Great find!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 19, 2019)

----->  Another one from my archives that I thought you might enjoy ..

This one is interesting because they show it with the "Gear Case" and also a very unique "Feather Seat Spring".  Look closely!


----------



## Craig Allen (Aug 19, 2019)

Hubs look original.


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 24, 2019)

if its like most g&j rambler theres currently no tires made to fit it  <so i have heard > but i wonder if you could stretch some of the robert dean tires to fit i have read that some of the guys have heated them up and stretched them out to 30 inch rims  .surely they would work


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 24, 2019)

Craig Allen said:


> Hubs look original.



I would agree.  My G&G model 14 has same hubs.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 24, 2019)

That bike takes single tube tires. Not G&J style tire that is I would think near impossible to find.


----------



## slcurts (Aug 26, 2019)

andybee75 said:


> Found this one i Sweden, where i live. Seems to be original, although the single tube rims is puzzling, should it be G&J clinchers or is it possible to be original on export versions? Can anyone confirm if it's original hubs? Was such a nice feeling to find the tag in the saddle post tube!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1048333




It also has the model number stamped into the seat tube lug right there behind the top of the stay. 

-Stan


----------



## andybee75 (Aug 27, 2019)

slcurts said:


> It also has the model number stamped into the seat tube lug right there behind the top of the stay.
> 
> -Stan



Yes, i found "24" by accident some days ago.


----------

